# Carjackings around Monterrey



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I live in San Luis Potosi, and we have been alerted here to problems with carjackings on the road between here and Laredo, specifically around Monterrey. It's not limited to norteamericanos; I have a Mexican friend who knows a couple who were carjacked in the parking lot of a restaurant at gunpoint. 

The US Consulate representative from Monterrey will be speaking on the issue tomorrow night here in San Luis. I'll take notes and post the info here. If anyone wants to attend the meeting, it's at the Camino Real Hotel in SLP.

I don't want to be alarmist, but I wanted people to at least be aware, and more info will follow.


----------

